
Saying goodbye to Windows 7 isn’t easy, but you must - CrankyBear
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3513863/saying-goodbye-to-windows-7-isn-t-easy-but-you-must.html
======
simonblack
I run Windows 7. And I'm proud to do so. It's the most effective Windows in my
experience.

Disclaimer: I very rarely boot up true Windows and that's because it's
required for a (very) few hardware issues. Say an hour per year. Any other
time I might need Windows, it's in a VirtualBox instance. Probable total use
of Windows per year is maybe, at best, 12 hours. The rest of the time I run
Linux exclusively.

------
sarcasmatwork
Why would one move to a known spying OS? I must move there so MS and any 3
letter agency can spy on me?

When MS turns the spying and the forced data collection off then I may rethink
it, otherwise no way in hell.

------
qubex
The tone of this article is an affront to the beauty of written English.

------
rini17
cue the "what, i'm still on xp" meme

